# Ciclone Eloise - Moçambique



## StormRic (23 Jan 2021 às 15:55)

https://www.publico.pt/2021/01/23/m...lone-eloise-atingir-centro-mocambique-1947613

https://www.tempo.com/noticias/actualidade/ciclone-tropical-eloise-devasta-mocambique-furacao.html


Dia 21, 11h10 utc, resolução 500m






22, 10h52 utc, resolução 500m





23, 11h30 utc, resolução 250m









https://youtu.be/EYwwRiD63jE

https://youtu.be/LVlLH-sTjqE


----------

